# I hope you can help....



## Genuine_Risk1 (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello, 

I dont know if this the right spot.....but here it goes.

I am an american woman who is married to a greek man. I currently stay at home with our child, but have recent need to find a job. heres my problem. 

The affidavit I had from when we were married is no longer good....is there a good resource to get to inorder to find a sponsor to work here in the country??

Any information would be great...THANKS!


----------



## alarholm (Oct 6, 2008)

Genuine_Risk1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I dont know if this the right spot.....but here it goes.
> 
> ...


I wish I had an answer for you but really don't. Have you considered talking to your embassy to explain your situation to see if they can advise you on how you could get a work visa? Most embassies are really helpful.

I hope you manage to get this sorted  Good luck 

Aly


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Not sure I understand your problem. Where are you located? Your IP address shows you in Indianapolis, Indiana. Or are your planning to head back to Greece with your husband?

What kind of job are you looking to find?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## DelawareDeb (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi,

Sorry, I make no claims to being an expert...but unless the law has somehow changed, why do you need a sponsor? If you are married to a Greek that should be enough to get your permit. Unless there are extenuating circumstances that you haven't shared. I'm not currently working but I could if I wanted to. I have a permit based only on the fact that I'm married to a Greek.

DD



Genuine_Risk1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I dont know if this the right spot.....but here it goes.
> 
> ...


----------

